# amps



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

You're going to have to be a little more specific, your question is about the same as asking how many MPG does a car get.

Roger


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

victords said:


> how many amps does a 2 story elevator pull


Do you honestly think a question like this can be answered?? 
Think about it. 


Oh, and welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

victords said:


> how many amps does a 2 story elevator pull


Whats the difference between a moose?

Pete


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> Whats the difference between a moose?


How many feet in a year?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

How many boards would the Mongols hoard if the Mongol Hordes got bored?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

How many codes can Peter brake when Peter is braking codes.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

200 amps. no more, no less.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> 200 amps. no more, no less.


How did you come up with that number. What about the solar flares?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

ilikepez said:


> 200 amps. no more, no less.


The ones I've come across are always put on a 20A 120V breaker. Never had one trip.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

thoenew said:


> The ones I've come across are always put on a 20A 120V breaker. Never had one trip.


for the cab lights


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

The lights and speaker system get a 400A service. The motor for the elevator gets a 20A


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

thoenew said:


> The lights and speaker system get a 400A service. The motor for the elevator gets a 20A


That's what happen to the elevator in willy wonka at the end.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

victords said:


> how many amps does a 2 story elevator pull


Twice as many as a 1 story.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

347sparky said:


> Twice as many as a 1 story.


Damn it why didn't I think of that. The answer was right there. A one story runs at 750kw on 2400 volts so it's 0.98 amps give or take a few.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

you guys are brutal and i love it! but back to the subject at hand. elevators pull about 1.732 amps per linear foot so you'll have to get your long tape out and get us some numbers to crunch


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

As many as will fit in there?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

All else being equal, I think the_ voltage_ would be a factor.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

My dad said I have to apologize. Sorry OP


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

D-Bo said:


> you guys are brutal and i love it! but back to the subject at hand. elevators pull about 1.732 amps per linear foot so you'll have to get your long tape out and get us some numbers to crunch


 
I only have one question .,,

Naw.,, Just bump that question part out. really.,

How ya come up with that number ??

What HP rating and voltage that you got it from.

IMO the answer is not always the same it will varies a bit.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I only have one question .,,
> 
> Naw.,, Just bump that question part out. really.,
> 
> ...


Marc, he is joking. :whistling2:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Why fill Marc in?

He already had his little Renault 3-wheel "service truck" running, getting ready to run to the Eiffel Tower with a tape measure and an ammeter, to see if the math worked in metric units 

OK, OP, since I'm in a good mood today .... different elevators are rated for different loads, and operate by different methods. Whatever load they pull, it has nothing to do with how tall they are. Most of the required energy is used to get the load moving, and the braking is used to get them stopped. In between, it's pretty much a free ride.

So, we're back to that basic rule: Look to the nameplate!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

victords said:


> how many amps does a 2 story elevator pull



π×√3 at sea level


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

thoenew said:


> The lights and speaker system get a 400A service. The motor for the elevator gets a 20A


 1200A for the emergency phone.

-John


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

5.9 cubic litres of voltamps


----------

